# Cyp. Acaule



## tocarmar (May 13, 2011)

Here is my Cyp. Acaule..


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2011)

A nice one looks good and strong, 
beautifull job done


----------



## tocarmar (May 13, 2011)

Yes it is strong.. I have some more but this is the only one to bloom this year.


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2011)

Just thinking on use a acaule one day as mother. 
But this year my plants are not strong enough it was a hard winter for them. 

Would like to try japonicum on them, maybe next year. 

Did you ever seen a acaule like this one on eBay with such a color, 
or is it not real. Never seen such a plant. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pink-Lady-Slipp...248?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f08efe1a8


----------



## tocarmar (May 13, 2011)

No I've never seen them that dark before!! But it could be a color variation in the species.. Soil, Temp, Fertilizer, sunlight, ect.


----------



## Heather (May 13, 2011)

I've seen them that dark.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2011)

Nice! The ones I've seen in the wild are mostly dark, not like yours. Yours is very light. Good growing!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2011)

Yes just a little off on the purple color. Nice albinistic acaule tocarmar, thanx for posting.


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2011)

Wonderful!!!!


----------

